

Ask HN: What's the biggest problem of this world that we need to solve? - 123user


======
drivingmenuts
Where do socks go?!?

There's not just one big problem - there's millions (perhaps billions) of one
big problems, depending on who's doing the asking and who's doing the
answering. Sure, there are a few common problems that could be solved, but you
have to figure out a way to ask the questions about the problems in such a way
that the solution will be mutually agreeable to the largest number of people.

Energy, food, war, socks. All of these are big problems (OK, not so much with
the socks) that won't be solved with one big solution. By the time you're done
breaking them down into solvable units, some wierdo will come along and ask
"So, what's the biggest problem?"

------
uptown
Cheap, clean energy.

Solve that, and virtually everything in almost every industry changes.

------
pdevr
* Incurable diseases

* Mass killings of human beings by other human beings (whatever be the reason, whatever they are called)

* Mismanagement of global food inventory, as mentioned by others

* Inequality between women and men (and others). Existing solutions are not customized for cultures/communities.

------
frtab
Inequality and lack of social mobility.

It's mind boggling how uneven wealth distribution is in some countries.

------
AntiEgo
Paraphrasing Jared Diamond, the biggest problem we face is thinking that we
can fix just one problem and be OK.

------
zacoder
Greed.

It's the only thing that destroys everything it touches. And it often has
massive reach and repercussions.

------
zia505
Its equal access to opportunity. Population would not be a problem, given
level of education has a direct correlation to number of children. And there
is more than enough food to sustain the planet

------
ljw1001
population growth. It drives hunger, unemployment, pollution, resource
exhaustion, political instability,.... In systems terminology it is a control
variable with many output variables.

------
32faction
Food production. Even today there are people without enough food. The planet
isn't getting any bigger while the population grows each day.

~~~
junto
I would make a slight correction to this. There is enough food. It is just in
the wrong places. It is a cost / distribution problem.

------
thepoet
Food, cheap but nutritious engineered food which can be produced/grown in
diverse geographic areas in large quantities/density.

------
panjaro
unethical businesses - Why? Because they do anything for money. They don't
care about effects to the environment, they don't value human life and they
treat employees as slaves (might not be same everywhere).

------
seekingcharlie
War & hunger.

------
kphild
Aging.

------
pge
climate change

